# # Got Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus!



## dhan_shh (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I thought of buying a good eBook reader which should be around 7" display (so that weight will be less,we can hold the device for a long time)

Got newly released P620 for 27K (sold my Radar)

This is my first Honeycomb device/tablet,very compact reasonably light weight (compared to iPad2)

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0233.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0238.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0245.jpg


Analyzing various eBook formats and their readers in Honeycomb,hope to get more details soon!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 15, 2012)

Moved to ShowOff..!!

Congrats


----------



## Tenida (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice powerful tablet.Congrats
If it possible  write a short review.


----------



## digyourpc (Jan 15, 2012)

congrats dhan_shh for your galaxy tab


----------



## casual_gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

let me know if its comfortable reading ebooks for more than an hour coz it has lcd screen compared to e-ink display of kindle. i am thinking the experience of reading ebooks on galaxy tab will be the same as reading from a laptop.


----------

